# Vindiciæ Foederis



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2008)

> _*Vindiciæ Foederis, Or, A Treatise of the Covenant of God Entered with Man-kind: In the Several Kind and Degrees of It, in which the Agreement and Respective Differences of the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace, of the Old and New Covenant are Discussed*_
> 
> By Anthony Burgess



Anyone know where I can find this? Google Books does not seem to have it.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 10, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> > _*Vindiciæ Foederis, Or, A Treatise of the Covenant of God Entered with Man-kind: In the Several Kind and Degrees of It, in which the Agreement and Respective Differences of the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace, of the Old and New Covenant are Discussed*_
> >
> > By Anthony Burgess
> 
> ...



Do you have access to Early English Books Online at any nearby universities?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2008)

I may. I'll check it out. They have a copy at PTS but it is only available to faculty.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 10, 2008)

WorldCat lists both the University of Pittsburgh and Duquesne University libraries as having it on Microform. If either have EEBO that would be the way to go.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## MW (Sep 10, 2008)

> _*Vindiciæ Foederis, Or, A Treatise of the Covenant of God Entered with Man-kind: In the Several Kind and Degrees of It, in which the Agreement and Respective Differences of the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace, of the Old and New Covenant are Discussed*_
> 
> By *Anthony Burgess*



Thomas Blake wrote Vindiciae Foederis. Anthony Burgess wrote Vindiciae Legis.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2008)

This is true. I believe there was an edition of _Vindiciae Foederis_ which includes funeral sermons/orations for Blake by Anthony Burgess and Samuel Shaw which might account for some confusion.

The Lives of the Puritans - Thomas Blake - Google Book Search
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2008)

Vindicaa Legis, is what I desire then... My apologies...


----------

